

Coding is not Computer Science - westoque
http://westoque.com/2013/09/20/coding-is-not-computer-science.html

======
walid
The comparison between coding and computer science is kind of like saying that
10% of your code runs 90% of the time, which is usually true. Computer science
is the 100% but coding is the 10% that gets to run on hardware.

